# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  J.D Krishnamurti

## Dthoughts

https://www.youtube.com/embed/WsqWkJ8fNWE

https://www.youtube.com/embed/SyXP8DHj4gM

I just listened to this (as a background noise that was pleasing to the mind till about min 30 of part 1 admittetly where i truly tuned in)

And I feel so at peace, I literally think I will never be the same again.
 ::alien::   ::laughtillhurts::

----------

